# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Pics of My Eclipse 6!



## Guest (Jul 1, 2003)

My friend moved out of state a week ago and before he left he let me borrow his digital camera to take some pics of my little tank!

*Tank Specs:*
pH - 6.8
KH - 4
NO3 - 5-10ppm

Aqua-clear mini, DIY co2 w/ Hagen bubble diffuser, 3.5 wpg lighting. Dose leafzone occasionally and KNO3. 20-30% water change weekly.

*Plants:*
Dwarf sagittaria
Dwarf hairgrass
Java Moss (attached to driftwood)
Java Fern (attached to driftwood)
Lobelia cardinalis
Alternanthera reineckii 'roseafolia'
Hygrophila difformis

*Fish:*
1 Oto
1 SAE

Front Shot









Better Shot of Driftwood









Angle Action









My Favorite Pic


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2003)

My friend moved out of state a week ago and before he left he let me borrow his digital camera to take some pics of my little tank!

*Tank Specs:*
pH - 6.8
KH - 4
NO3 - 5-10ppm

Aqua-clear mini, DIY co2 w/ Hagen bubble diffuser, 3.5 wpg lighting. Dose leafzone occasionally and KNO3. 20-30% water change weekly.

*Plants:*
Dwarf sagittaria
Dwarf hairgrass
Java Moss (attached to driftwood)
Java Fern (attached to driftwood)
Lobelia cardinalis
Alternanthera reineckii 'roseafolia'
Hygrophila difformis

*Fish:*
1 Oto
1 SAE

Front Shot









Better Shot of Driftwood









Angle Action









My Favorite Pic


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2003)

This tank has been my experimental tank for about 6 months. My main goal during this time has been to learn all I can about growing aquatic plants and to grow them successfully.

I still have a lot to learn when it comes to planted aquariums especially aquascaping so PLEASE feel free to give me some friendly advice









There have been a couple of slight changes to the pics since they were taken about 2 weeks ago. One is that the water no longer has its slight cloudiness. Another is that I trimmed down the hairgrass even more and replanted it so it doesn't look messed up like in the pics.

When I bought my dwarf hairgrass and sag about 3 weeks ago they were both on the verge of dying. It looked as if all the roots on the hairgrass were rotten including some of the green tops and almost all of the roots on the sag were rotten with the green parts having brown and rotten tips. I bought them anyways because my LFS never has good nor healthy plants so if I didn't I would probably never see these again hahaha. I'm glad to say though that both plants are on the road to recovery. Both have healthy white roots and new green sprouts coming out of the substrate!

The Lobelia cardinalis seems to be a different story. Its taking a bit more time to get comfortable in my tank. I pulled it up the other day and did a better job of getting rid of bad leaves and whatnot so hopefully I will see some growth soon.

Hopefully I will find someone else now how has a digital camera that I can borrow so I can post some update pictures in the future. Until then feel free to give me some advice!

Thanks,
George


----------



## imported_Jason (Jul 10, 2003)

Tight pics man. Hope Bailey hasn't eaten any more of your plants









J


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2003)

What's up Jas!?







Welcome to the boards! Funny thing you mention Bailey and plants.....I had to get after him today for ripping some up that I planted in a pot and playing with them. Oh well, what can you do?







I'll hit you up later in an email but in the mean time be good.

George

Pics of my Eclipse 6
Go Hokies!!!


----------

